# What do you Think of the Wharfedale Crystal 10's?



## gordolindsay

At www.tsto.com they have these speakers for $69.99 a pair and they are originally $199. I have tried to look up reviews for these but have been very unsuccessful. If any one has these or the Crystal 20's can you let me know what you think. I'm very very tempted to get a pair because such a good price. 

http://www.tsto.com/cgi-bin/TSTO.sto...duct/View/2097


----------



## sleepkyng

Hey i've got the diamond 7's which are the predecessor of the crystal series.

 they're a great bargain, they aren't hi fi or anything but they are good for the money. I'm assuming that your setup is modest so I say go for it

 BUT

 before you do... most people swear by the mission bookshelves in that price range

 cheers


----------



## Kryogen

I don't know about the mission m70 that are this price, but the mission M72i @ 170$, sound really good. By that I mean, really good.


----------



## Jahn

i have the Crystal 20s - shipped for under $100 i think? something like that. anyhow they are way more detailed in the highs than i thought they'd be. and the bass is very surprising. of course not subwoofery, but it's darn deep. mids are a bit laid back but not recessed. even my basshead friend 1911 commented on the fact that i was done with speakers until i got a far bigger place to play my music. as bookshelves this is a great purchase, and i feel like i'm not missing out on anything speaker-wise. 

 oh, and it breathed new life into classical and jazz for me, especially Diane Krall.

 Oh, and they are classy boxes.


----------



## gordolindsay

Thanks for the help everyone. I forgot to mention in my first post that they were gonna be hooked up to my computer via a vintage pioneer reciever. 

 The speakers I have now are good, (my grandpa had his own speaker company way back in the day and he built them...well...back in the day) and they are freaking huge and they are sitting on the ground about 1 foot away from me on either side. (So they are pointing mostly at my butt which doesn't present a very good soundstage as you would imagine) 

 The Wharfedales look like they'd be small enough to put on speaker stands and from what you guys have said, they'll be plenty of speaker for me.

 The Mission speakers look good to, but they're $100 bucks more than the Wharfedals and I'm not sure a) I can spend that much more b) are they truely worth that much more??

 Thanks again for your input everyone.


----------

